# Camera Phone Photography



## angeleye (Dec 25, 2007)

i took this picture on my camera phone this morning, i think its a pretty good attempt, what to you photography experts think?


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

I'm no expert but I would be very happy with that


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Robert said:


> I'm no expert but I would be very happy with that


I agree but then the N95 has a decent camera on board 

Paul


----------



## Absolute (Jan 20, 2008)

It's nice, but i'm a little distracted but I think the watch is too similar to the background ..


----------



## djgg (Feb 13, 2008)

Simon M said:


> It's nice, but i'm a little distracted but I think the watch is too similar to the background ..


 I second Simon M

But all in all great photo .


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

quality pic mate.....and a great subject


----------

